# Communion Tokens



## Wayne (Nov 8, 2012)

[segue from the fencing thread]:

Do any of our PB members know of congregations today that still regularly use communion tokens?

The practice has of course died out everywhere, but I'm curious if there might be a few holdouts here and there.


----------



## MW (Nov 8, 2012)

Wayne said:


> Do any of our PB members know of congregations today that still regularly use communion tokens?
> 
> The practice has of course died out everywhere, but I'm curious if there might be a few holdouts here and there.



There are various churches related to the Disruption Free Church of Scotland which generally continue the practice.


----------



## Jeff Burns (Nov 8, 2012)

Are you talking about those little styrofoam circles they try to pass off as bread? Those are close enough to plastic to be considered a token...


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff, some churches used to require people to attend a service prepatory to participation of the Lord's table. Tokens affirmed their preparation and were handed in to receive communion at a later service. I''ve heard of the practice, perhaps in the old Southern Presbyterian church, but have never seen it.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 8, 2012)

Samuel Miller wrote a brief article about the use of tokens:

Passports to the Table – Samuel Miller on Tokens (1837) « - The Continuing Story -


----------



## TexanRose (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, our congregation uses communion tokens. I believe communion tokens are still used in all FP congregations.


----------



## yeutter (Nov 8, 2012)

I am a collector of Communion tokens and occasionally hear rumors of new issues.


----------



## Craig.Scott (Nov 9, 2012)

Communion Tokens are still relatively used in Scotland today.




In Christ


----------



## JoannaV (Nov 9, 2012)

jwithnell said:


> Jeff, some churches used to require people to attend a service prepatory to participation of the Lord's table. Tokens affirmed their preparation and were handed in to receive communion at a later service. I''ve heard of the practice, perhaps in the old Southern Presbyterian church, but have never seen it.



How long is there generally between the receiving of the token and the taking of communion?


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting! I had no idea this was still practiced. I suppose if I visited a church that was serving communion like this, I'd be optimistic about the earnestness with which the table is regarded.


----------



## jambo (Nov 10, 2012)

Most of the Presbyterian churches here in Northern Ireland would still use communion tokens.


----------

